# Option to preview channel when selecting "channels I receive"



## nedbush (Feb 9, 2002)

Determining which channels I receive is sometimes tricky -- cable company doesn't always do a good of letting me know about channel additions and which are part of my current package.

It would be helpful if there was an option to show a channel preview up in the corner while picking channels I receive.


----------



## Rosincrans (May 4, 2006)

:up:


----------



## dkaleita (Mar 26, 2002)

In my opinion, a good solution would be to allow you to add or delete a channel from the Channels I Receive list while viewing the channel by pressing the Info button and selecting a check box there.


----------



## omni555 (Oct 4, 2006)

BOTH excellent ideas!!! I recently got a HD unit with M-card. It will NOT receive many of the channels I get on my S2 units (west coast movie channels, ex), and many times when doing a search for a movie, I will schedule a recording only to discover that I do not receive that channel...


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

:up:

See also the thread on SD Only Lineup for DTV


----------



## dkaleita (Mar 26, 2002)

lrhorer said:


> :up:
> 
> See also the thread on SD Only Lineup for DTV


The request in that other thread might be helpful for some people, but it addresses a completely different need than the one that is being discussed here.

I have Comcast. And when I do a channel search on my HD TiVo, it finds 525 channels- only a small portion of which actually contain any programming. The rest must be test channels for Comcast, etc. But the only way to see if there is anything good on those channels is to mark them all as "Channels I Receive", and then step through them one by one. While stepping through and viewing would be the perfect time to be able to remove channels from the Channels I Receive list, instead of having to write a note to yourself, then later navigate to the Channels screen and remove them by unchecking boxes.


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

dkaleita said:


> The request in that other thread might be helpful for some people, but it addresses a completely different need than the one that is being discussed here.


It addresses a different need, it's true, but a single utility could easily handle both requirements if programmed properly.


----------



## dkaleita (Mar 26, 2002)

Agreed. Unfortunately the title of that other thread may not get TiVo's attention.


----------



## bmgoodman (Dec 20, 2000)

My 18-year old TV would allow me to see each channel and decide whether to keep it or delete it. It seems really bizarre to me when I have to keep sitting down with pen and paper, manually go through each channel, and THEN go into the menu to add/remove what I want. So far as this creaky area of the menu system is concerned, they might was well include a flashing "12:00" so that we feel more at home.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

It's only a *workaround*, but I believe you can do the following:

1) go into the channels I receive prompt
2) hit the live TV button
3) change to a channel you want to 'look at'
4) hit left arrow
-> now you're back in channels I receive and can make further changes, and hit live TV and go back to step 3

BTW, Tivo can already sort of do what people are suggesting, when you're trying to change TV lineups, and it asks you what channel is showing.


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

The problem is, it doesn't take one back to the channel one was considering adding or deleting in the channel list. It always jumps all the way back to channel 2. At the very least it should jump back where one started.


----------

